# MidWest Get Together



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Guys,
It's been too long since we've had a get together and all sat down to have a few beers and shoot the ****.

I see some of the local guys more often, but we need to get the "group" together again. We had a good time last year, even though I didn't end up going on the Bus.....

What do you guys think? Sometime in March? April? What works for everyone's schedule?


----------



## johndeereguy (Oct 19, 2006)

*Me in*

I am in for it maybe, I am from Eastern Iowa. I would prefer in Mid March, since I am a lawn care guy as well. But don't make a schedule around me.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Id be in if it doesnt fall during the week, id be stuck in school. Im up in northern il so it would also depend how far i could drive.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

im in too. Sundays are usually a good time for most people. im also a lawn guy so march would be better.


----------



## Dent82 (Dec 6, 2005)

Well I have never been to one of your meetings, but I would like too. I need to learn more about this business.


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

Im IN!!!!! We should have it centered in like Middle of OHIO somehwere. I can Probably get 4-5 Michigan Guys to come with me.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

I'll be in Marseilles, Illinois on March 10 and Attica, Indiana over Memorial Day weekend.

We all got together in Nov 05 in Pekin, Illinois. It was a very central location for many of the WI, IL, MO, IA, and IN guys.


----------

